# Pollstar Top 20 Concerts



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A weekly updated chart.

1 Van Halen 1.000 
2 Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band .972 
3 Hannah Montana / Miley Cyrus "Best Of Both Worlds" .564 
4 Neil Young .557 
5 Bon Jovi .542 
6 The Police .509 
7 Foo Fighters .483 
8 Tool .476 
9 Bob Dylan .386 
10 Velvet Revolver / Alice In Chains .366 
11 Blue Man Group .355 
12 John Mellencamp .311 
13 The Spice Girls .297 
14 Stevie Wonder .294 
15 HellYeah .278 
16 The Smashing Pumpkins .267 
17 Genesis .264 
18 Rush .260 
19 Billy Joel .247 
20 The Cure .235


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Top 20 based on what?

It must be money judging by the list.

I guess I gotta check out the Blue Man Group and Hannah Montana :zzz:


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

jroberts said:


> Wow. I had to look up "Hannah Montana" on Wikipedia to find out who she is.
> 
> No thanks.


Clearly you don't have school-aged daughters.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> A weekly updated chart.
> 
> 
> 2 Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band .972


Even though I'm not a big fan. I got some free tickets to a concert and 10 years ago and he played for 4 HOURS!!!!! Even his band had to take a break and he kept playing. Just Amazing. One of the best shows I've ever seen.


----------

